

Twitter Testing Major Redesign That Looks a Lot Like Facebook - ohadfrankfurt
http://mashable.com/2014/02/11/twitter-redesign-facebook-google/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
rkudeshi
Why does Twitter want to kill Twitter? This is terrible.

